# DIRECTV Selects TiVo for Next Generation Satellite Receiver



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

DIRECTV, Inc. and TiVo Inc. announced today an expanded strategic relationship which positions TiVo as the primary provider of digital video recording (DVR) technology for DIRECTV's next generation integrated digital satellite receivers. TiVo and DIRECTV will develop the next generation advanced DIRECTV receiver, based on TiVo's recently announced Series2 platform.

Click here to read full story


----------

